# YOTE



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Brother Dennis picked up on his line a Nice Female coyote last week to go with his pretty Red Fox---Pic of his furs*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking mighty fine there Skip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking pelts Skip!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! It didn't bite him did it ?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff congrats to your Brother..


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome. I love how much redder the fox are compared to the ones we get around here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Really nice looking pelts... I miss the good old days up north, just not the cold that comes with it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are a couple nice look'in pelts--- the red sure is fuzzy.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice pair, congrats to your brother Skip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

great looking fur you got all put up there skip tell Dennis congrats


----------

